# New Additions - Dutchies



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

We have collected some more semen from a couple of top KNPV Dutch Shepherds to add to our vets freezer. We short listed a number of dogs and then settled on two.
First dog is Boris Doeze. We were interested in Boris when he was young but went to some other dogs that we were also interested in at the time. We decided to go back and collect from him now as he is too good a dog not to use or try and get pups from.
Boris is extreme in drive and hard to handle. Great nerves and serious as well. His bloodlines also go back on similar lines to our current dogs.

Boris Photos







Boris Videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weR_P1cCARA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKcTxQiQgKs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJP-uHPU4B8


The second dog we are really excited about. He is a little known but high quality dog. Super bloodlines and super character. He gives us a bit of an outcross bloodline wise but he continues the same level of character we have already. Nice big, hard hitting and hard biting dog.
His name is Danko Jochems. It took awhile to track him down but glad we did.

Danko photos





Danko Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HA_fW5bUU4w

Pretty happy to have been able to collect semen from both these dogs. Both owners are good guys as well.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Great research and commitment to super quality genetics Chris.

I have mad respect for you man...


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I enjoyed watching the vids on both dogs, but BORIS :-o:-o:-o WOW.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats Chris, Boris has defently made his rounds and is becoming popular here in the USA, few pups are here already, but all pups will be interesting to see how these pups grow, hope people keep us updated on them. Also nice second pic as well Chris, two thumbs up.;-)


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Dont own a dutchie but big props to yr commitment to quality working genetics.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Congrats Chris, Boris has defently made his rounds and is becoming popular here in the USA, few pups are here already, but all pups will be interesting to see how these pups grow, hope people keep us updated on them. Also nice second pic as well Chris, two thumbs up.;-)


 The photos were taken by Jan Sieuw on this forum and he has also bred to Boris. Pretty amazing photos they are too. Kinda depresses me that I cant take them as good. I even bought a nice Nikon DSLR, didnt help much lol
Boris will get a ton of breedings, and so he should. His whole litter was good as well, which is something we want to see.
A number of people have offered big bucks for Boris but his owner says "No, this dog is for Holland".
So its good to see a super dog stay over there and have an impact on the gene pool, and increase the Dutchie numbers and blood.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

jeff gamber said:


> Great research and commitment to super quality genetics Chris.
> 
> I have mad respect for you man...


I buy semen from good dogs, you actually buy the good dogs. You win


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Damn now that Boris is what I call a hard dog. Don't know that I have been so impressed with a dogs character by watching an OB video. Wow!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice work Chris. From what I have seen out of Boris he definately produces well. He is one hell of a dog for sure, and has a super pedigree. I had a very nice litter from him and Noa. I also tried to buy him but couldn't pull it off. I did manage to get a sister to him here though who is due to have puppies in a few days. 
I also really liked the looks of the dog Danko from Jochems. I pulled up his bloodlines and I really like his grandfather on the top side.......I know what he has produced (and I'm sure you do too)
You are on your way to setting up Australia with some super nice dogs in the future. Great job man!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Meng Xiong said:


> I enjoyed watching the vids on both dogs, but BORIS :-o:-o:-o WOW.


 Yeah, he's alot of dog.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Nice work Chris. From what I have seen out of Boris he definately produces well. He is one hell of a dog for sure, and has a super pedigree. I had a very nice litter from him and Noa. I also tried to buy him but couldn't pull it off. I did manage to get a sister to him here though who is due to have puppies in a few days.


Nice. Who is she bred to?



mike suttle said:


> I also really liked the looks of the dog Danko from Jochems. I pulled up his bloodlines and I really like his grandfather on the top side.......I know what he has produced (and I'm sure you do too)


Yeah Jaques did produce the big fella so obviously it is a nice line. Not a heap of it around anymore and Massop died last year so one of the big players in that line is no longer with us unfortunatly.
But I really like Danko. He reminds me of the Arko/Ringo/Endor type of dog.



mike suttle said:


> You are on your way to setting up Australia with some super nice dogs in the future. Great job man!


Thx Mike. Up untill now luck hasnt been overflowing down our way so hopefully we can cut some breaks and get some pups.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

The relatively tiny community will make or break u quicker than anywhere else, I dont hold back on my opinion of another oz DS breeder I once had the misfortune of dealing with, I only comment when asked live in person though

I see u have had some epic discussions with same individual. 

Honestly is the key no matter what u breed, the little guys can sink u just as good as big contracts can in this small pool.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Christopher Jones said:


> The photos were taken by Jan Sieuw on this forum and he has also bred to Boris. Pretty amazing photos they are too. Kinda depresses me that I cant take them as good. I even bought a nice Nikon DSLR, didnt help much lol
> Boris will get a ton of breedings, and so he should. His whole litter was good as well, which is something we want to see.
> A number of people have offered big bucks for Boris but his owner says "No, this dog is for Holland".
> So its good to see a super dog stay over there and have an impact on the gene pool, and increase the Dutchie numbers and blood.


Chris that's great you know Jan Sieuw. I know him personally. Such a great, honest, and quality dog person. He's a great handler and trainer for the Belgium police. Im fortunate to have spent time with him in Holland and Belgium. 

Thanks for the kind words on my dogs from mike, but I always seek your counsel as well.

great job again man...


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Nice. Who is she bred to?


Ivo


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Chris, you are taking this shiiittt seriously huh! :smile:
Good luck!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Chris, you are taking this shiiittt seriously huh! :smile:
> Good luck!


" Go hard or go home" they say Tim. Or is that "Dont go home until your hard"?
Anyways, we are giving it a go.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

> "This dog is for holland"


God bless him.......


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice Chris. Good luck with your future breedings. I'd personally like to eventually get something down off Boris for myself. Something about his character makes me grit my teeth.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Dude you have really nice taste in dogs !


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

hay chris, its michael from sydney. when are you going to sell me one of your little monsters? i think the RAAF should have enough pups by now. Great job by the way , keep bringing them in.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations and good luck!

Two beasts...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Me like Danko...


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> hay chris, its michael from sydney. when are you going to sell me one of your little monsters? i think the RAAF should have enough pups by now. Great job by the way , keep bringing them in.


 How did your GSD turn out?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Me like Danko...


Hes starting to get better known nowdays so hopefully he gets some good breedings.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

nerves are pretty good, prey drive a little on the low side but trying to build. what breedings do you have coming up this year?


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Christopher Jones said:


> The photos were taken by Jan Sieuw on this forum and he has also bred to Boris. Pretty amazing photos they are too. Kinda depresses me that I cant take them as good. I even bought a nice Nikon DSLR, didnt help much


It's all in the lens  w/ the depth of focus on the picture where he's literally ingesting the suit, it looks like he may be using a fixed 50mm... either way, great shot.

Also great breeding... Boris looks fierce!

Does anybody know who is using him in North America?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Ryan Venables said:


> Also great breeding... Boris looks fierce!
> 
> Does anybody know who is using him in North America?


I have had one litter with him so far, nice litter. I have a PH 1 female out of Jari Berhorst that should be in heat in the next few weeks. She will be bred to Boris also.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Another good HD video of Boris.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7nw...ADvjVQa1PpcFNx2b4bsl831897iEAmR1gShKpme4DQctY=


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice dogs. Danko Jochem is more my speed of dog. Very impressive video of him. Good luck w/ your litters.


----------



## frank guios (Apr 21, 2012)

Great dedication to breed great lines. I was fortunate enough to get stationed in holland and have one of Igors pups Lance, he's almost five months and is showing great potential. I will try and get some good pictures up soon. He is a great dog but also quite the handful and almost a spitting image of his father. Igor and his father have almost a celebrity status here in the Netherlands.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Hes starting to get better known nowdays so hopefully he gets some good breedings.


He breeds again in a day or 10 ;-), bessie is finally in heat.


----------



## Lisa Radcliffe (Jun 9, 2011)

jeff gamber said:


> Chris that's great you know Jan Sieuw. I know him personally. Such a great, honest, and quality dog person. He's a great handler and trainer for the Belgium police. Im fortunate to have spent time with him in Holland and Belgium.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words on my dogs from mike, but I always seek your counsel as well.
> 
> great job again man...


Jan told me about a month ago he will be doing a repeat breeding of his female Speed X Boris around now! Speed is line bred on Quatro Peulken (father of Rudie Pegge) and Jenny/Kimba (Wherens) one of the hardest DS females KNPV ever had! 6 of the pups from the last litter are training for police dogs, he told me all are high drive above average in their work and drives  Video's on you tube under "xdutchshepherd"


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> He breeds again in a day or 10 ;-), bessie is finally in heat.


Did you breed to. Him before? If so what was the result.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Danko's more my cup o tea also, Boris looks great, I couldn't handle him though. They are both beasties!


----------



## John Campbell (Jul 25, 2010)

Very nice, Please keep us up to date.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Did you breed to. Him before? If so what was the result.


Yes, with pebbles, no pups. Resorbed? False pregnancy? I dont know


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Well good luck with this breeding then. I have my fingers crossed for you. Will be interesting to see how the pups turn out. And if you can manage to grab some good new photos of Danko I would love to see them. And say hi to Erwin for me, I thought he was a really nice guy.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Ryan Venables said:


> It's all in the lens  w/ the depth of focus on the picture where he's literally ingesting the suit, it looks like he may be using a fixed 50mm... either way, great shot.
> 
> Also great breeding... Boris looks fierce!
> 
> Does anybody know who is using him in North America?



From the Lands in FLA did/has a breeding out of Boris and I think there was another one... I can't remember now who it was (I was looking at getting a pup from him a few months ago). 

Greg from Upstate imported a litter mate of Boris named Djaiko, he's supposed to be just as nice as Boris. He was bred before with good results and Greg just had a litter out of him that should be about 6/7wks now.


----------



## Jan Sieuw (Apr 22, 2010)

Lisa Radcliffe said:


> Jan told me about a month ago he will be doing a repeat breeding of his female Speed X Boris around now! Speed is line bred on Quatro Peulken (father of Rudie Pegge) and Jenny/Kimba (Wherens) one of the hardest DS females KNPV ever had! 6 of the pups from the last litter are training for police dogs, he told me all are high drive above average in their work and drives  Video's on you tube under "xdutchshepherd"


Hello,
In first place I would like to thank Jeff , Christopher and Lisa for their kind words . About Boris,as I know him and see him regularly, I would just like to say that in the about 33 years I am working dogs now, I do not seem to remember me a dog with such great presence, attitude and flair. When it comes to working, he has so much drives ( not only when it comes to biting!), can take loads of pressure and is super balanced , that to me he really is an important dog for breeding. In this, we can not forget that his full-brothers Djaiko and Twix also are "high-above -average"-dogs. This combined with his great bloodline, is the main reason why I choose him to sire my Speed. Now just one year old, I assure that my Boris X Speed-pups are 5-star dogs (or at least 4,5-stars :-D) and give me more than enough reason to go for a repetitionlitter, the F-litter of my Kibo's-kennel. To close my text, I want to wish all Boris (and Danko)-fans a great 2013......\\/


----------



## Jan Sieuw (Apr 22, 2010)

Ryan Venables said:


> It's all in the lens  w/ the depth of focus on the picture where he's literally ingesting the suit, it looks like he may be using a fixed 50mm... either way, great shot.
> 
> Also great breeding... Boris looks fierce!
> 
> Does anybody know who is using him in North America?


Hello, I took the pictures, as well as most of the pictures I have put on the "community photo gallery" (dutch shepherds), with my Nikon D90 equiped with an Nikkor AF-S 18-200mm lens.
I hope this might be intresting to the photgraphers among you. Carpe diem, Jan


----------

